# UK Degree, Pak National - Degree Verification?



## shazily (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have to apply for a resident visa to Abu Dhabi as part of my employment. I'm a PK national, however I received my undergrad from the UK.

I'm about to get the degree verified from the UK (notorized and verified by UAE embassy in London).

Once this is done, can I simply apply? or is there another step to be followed?

Can someone with a similar background, or knowledge advise if this will suffice?

I'm guessing no equivalence or attestation will be required by HEC in Pakistan.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

As far as I remember it also has to be attested here. I just got a company to do it all for me.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The HEC in Pakistan will not be involved


----------



## shazily (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for your responses. Attestation as I understand is only required by Ministry of Foreign Affairs before the documents are sent to the UAE consulate or Embassy.

I spoke with the local consulate here in Karachi and they confirmed that the British Council will also attest/verify non GCE documents. I then suggested to the gentleman from the consulate, what if I were to have it notorized and verified from the UK. To that he said, "it would be even better, then get it attested from MOFA and send it to us" - I'm going to go with what he said. 

I'll update this thread. Going to call the Gulf Visa guys in London now.


----------

